# Where to find?



## Loggerhead Mike (May 19, 2009)

Trailer tires!. I picked up a weed bucket for a trailer. replaced all the hardware, bunks, ect ect but i cant find tires anywhere in my little town. it has some nice dry rotted 5 lug 8"s wich i've installed tubes just to get me to the river for now (3 miles), but I'd like to upgrade to 12's so I can do the speed limit on the highway

one more ? before my brain farts out, does anybody know a good websight to get trailer buddy bearings? i'd like to replace the bearings/seals after i sandblast everything so i can get to paintin. Ive got some chevy orange or ford grey tractor paint just waiting to be sprayed.. tough decisions

thanks fellers


----------



## ben2go (May 19, 2009)

The cheapest place I have found is Northern Tool for the wheels/tires and bearing buddies.


----------



## russ010 (May 19, 2009)

The cheapest place I found for 4.8-8" wheel and tire combos was from https://www.kmtparts.com/. I think it cost me $70 shipped to my door. 

I did see them at tractor supply the other day for $45 each... at KMT they are $24 each and shipping to me was $19.


----------



## Jim (May 19, 2009)

Check out these specials!  

https://shop.easternmarine.com/index.cfm?fuseaction=catalog.catalog&categoryID=249


----------



## lckstckn2smknbrls (May 19, 2009)

Menards for tires. What size bearing buddies do you need? Cabelas has 1.78 on sale $14.88


----------



## Loggerhead Mike (May 20, 2009)

thanks abunch fellers. im not sure about the bearings yet i need to take um out and measure them. i had to take the plunge and buy a new slide hammer set for work so im going to have to wait a week or so before i dump any more money. hopefully ill get to jerk them buddy bearings out with it :mrgreen: 

thanks abunch guys!


----------



## Loggerhead Mike (May 22, 2009)

welp got me new bearings races and seals and what do i find after i get done beating out the old pitted races..... way way off mis machined hubs. man one looks like alittle kid did it its so far off. guess im gonna have a bouncy trailer


----------

